# Kids Corral LB Caramello Blu kidded with triplets!



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

And I am totally pleased with these kids.  Caramello put her moonspots on the buckskin buck and doeling, and their sire, NC PromisedLand Paycheck produced an absolute clone of himself in the black/white buckling.  BTW, the b/w buckling has a home here and his name is LHF PC Payback.  Just couldn't resist.







This is the second buckling:






And this is the blue-eyed doeling:


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness - what flashy kids!!!  They are gorgeous!  That one in the middle looks like he has leopord spots!  Congratulations!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 3, 2011)

WOWSA!!  Fabulous looking kids!  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Those are some flashy kids. Congratulations.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!  Yea Caramello!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

AWWWW!!!  I am so jealous of the flashiness!!!!      
I seriously can't wait for my 3 does to kid!!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 3, 2011)

What a beautiful kids!!!!! Love the blue eyed doeling! She's SOOOO cute


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Once again I have to make sure mychildren don't see these pictures. 
So cute.  Congratulations.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!  No, no, no, you must show cute pics to your children!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are awesome looking kids. Congrats, love the spots!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 3, 2011)

I love them all! They all have great looks!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, wow...I would have had to keep him, too..
All three are beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!! They are sooo cute...love the spots he does look like a leopard!!!  Congrats!!      Enjoy...I would have to keep that bunch too!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 3, 2011)

NEVER SEEN ANYTHING QUITE SO BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on the lovely kids!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like the 2nd buckling. He's unusual.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the leopard spots!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

